# Looking for John Hanlon Edinburgh



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello from NZ. I am looking for John Hanlon, Edinburgh from the Southern Satellite 58/59 season. John I have picture of you and me taken at the big gun overlooking Leith harbour South Georgia. Copy to you if you get this and get in touch . Ronnie, galley boy.


----------

